# GIF Animationen mit Photoshop



## Tabrizi (24. März 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich hab erstmal in den Photoshoptutorials gewühlt und nichts gefunden über GIF Animationen, hab aber im Handbuch von Photoshop CS gelesen das sowas geht, zumindest wird hier ein animiertes Banner angegeben, aber ich komme mit der Anleitung nicht klar...

Gibt es einen "einfachen" Weg, mit welchem Mann mit Photoshop CS animierte GIF Bilder machen kann?
Also halt Banner die halt animiert sind, z.B. Werbetexte die sich abwechseln und Co.

Wäre sehr dankbar über eure Hilfe.


----------



## Consti (24. März 2004)

Also soweit ich dsa hier mitbekommen habe, musst die die ganzen Grafiken, die du nachher im Banner haben willst mit Photoshop erstellen und alle einzeln abspeichern. In Image Ready, was bei PS mitgliefert wird, kannst du dann die einzelnen Bilder zusammen setzen und eine Animation raus machen.
Schau doch einfach mal bei Google nach oder guck auf Tutorial-Sites, da wirst du bestimmt was finden!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. März 2004)

*Dat gif et doch nich!*

Also,

Was Du an Einzelbildern in Deiner fertigen Animation haben willst, kannst Du in EINER Photoshop-Datei zusammenbauen - nämlich auf verschiedenen Ebenen und zwar für jedes veränderte Bildelemen eine neu.

Nützlich allerdings: Überblendungen. Die gehen recht einfach. Das wird ermöglicht durch den Menüpunkt  "dazwischen einfügen" in der Animationspalette. Einfach mal ausprobieren. Das funktioniert recht einfach.


----------



## Tabrizi (24. März 2004)

Also ich finde es relativ schwer mit Photoshop und hab mir daher eine sehr gute Alternative gesucht, unzwar habe ich das Programm "GIF Movie Gear" gefunden und damit ist es wirklich kinderleicht.

Damit habe ich z.B. auf http://www.romaris.de/nhp nun die obere Bildleiste so bearbeitet, wie findet ihr das?
Ist das zu "Heftig" für ne Diskothekenseite?
Es soll wie schon erwähnt nur die "simple version" sein und es soll später eine zweite Page geben die man besuchen kann, die hat dann so das Niveau einer "Crazy Flash Site"  .


----------



## Jiekas (24. März 2004)

@Tabrizi: Ich finde das geblinke allgemein zu "heftig". Macht mich kirre, wenn ich mir das länger angucken muss. Lenkt außerdem das Auge vom inhalt der Seite ab. Man kann nur schlecht lesen, weil der Betrachter immer wieder zur Animation guckt.


----------



## Consti (24. März 2004)

Jo, ich finds auch net so doll - entweder du machst da son Effekt, der die eine Grafik in die andere übergehen lässt oder du lässt eine Animation ganz sein - also so wie es jetzt ist, ists einfach zu, na sagen wir mal hibbelig!


----------



## da_Dj (24. März 2004)

Hilfe ich werd bekloppt ... Sowas würd' ich weg lassen wenn du auch nur ein Funken Seriösität drin haben willst, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs  Ist im allgemeinen von ab zu raten, grad :gifs <- meine Meinung, kann jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## Tabrizi (24. März 2004)

Ja ihr habt recht, nun wenn man das nach längerer Zeit sieht, ist es echt nervig.

Aber habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen wie ich da bisschen mehr Leben in die Site reinbekomme?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2004)

Hi,
bitte bitte mach das Menü nicht blau -> blau auf blauem hintergrund wer soll den das noch lesen können?
Da ich nun zu spät bin kann ich natürlich nicht sagen wie das erste gif aussah, aber man kann ja auch ne Ani machen die einem nicht auf die Augen geht zum beispiel 2 Schriftzüge die sich über ein langsammes Blending abwechseln oder so.
Ach nochn nen Tipp der Frame in der Mitte hatt sogar bei einer Auflösung von 1152x864 nen scrollbalken, normalerweise sollte man Seiten für mindestens ne Auflösung von 800x600 bastelln da es doch noch Personen gibt die lieber ne grobe Auflösung haben.


----------



## Tabrizi (25. März 2004)

Also das Menü oben ist nicht das was ich will.
Es ist nur für mich zum anklicken und bearbeiten der der Page, da soll später ein Grafikmenü rein.
Ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Buttons oder Buttonmenüs und auch für die unteren Buttons.
Ja ich weiß, ich muss die Site noch größenmäßig anpassen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2004)

Hi,
wenn du schon fertige Buttons suchst
geh mal auf:
http://www.aaa-buttons.com 
http://www.freebuttons.com 
http://www.flashbuttons.com 
für mehr google mal einfach nach Butons!
Und wenn du dir selbst welche erstellen möchtest gibts genug Tutorials dazu im Web (z.b http://www.tutorialfind.com ), aber auch hier im Forum ist dieses Thema schon mal aufgetaucht!
CU


----------



## Tabrizi (25. März 2004)

Ja schon, aber die Buttons die hier in den Tutorials und Foren aufgetaucht sind, sind nicht das was ich mir vorstelle, vielleicht hab ich auch einige übersehen.
Wenn dir gerade ein Tut hier auf der Page einfällt könntest du es gerne posten. 


Fertige Buttons will ich nicht nehmen, ich möchte es schon selbst machen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. März 2004)

Hi,
gib doch einfach mal in der Suchleiste des Forums Photoshop das Wort „Buttons “ ein da erscheinen eine ganze Menge Treats.
Viel Spasß noch!


----------

